# Joinery for shed doors?



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey guys

Have to build a pair of cedar shed doors pretty much identical to those in the picture. 

They will have backing of solid 1x material vertically, with rails and stiles on top. I would like to do some sort of joinery for the rails and stiles. What do you recommend? I am all for buying a new tool.

I have a kreg pocket screw jig, but are those strong enough for this size door? And in soft wood like cedar?

I hear you guys speak alot of dominoes - good in this type of application? What about biscuits? 
I have to build them middle of next week. I'm concerned that if you convince me to go the domino route that I won't be able to get the tool in time. 

Thanks!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd use half lap joints at the rail / style intersection. The strength in the door comes from the boards being attached to the frame. They do have to resist warping, and I think half lap does the best job in that application.

Screw or glue or both for attaching the boards and frame, but only the center line of the boards.

Take your pick for joinery on the diagonals. IMO, pocket screws are a good way to go.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks hdavis. So I have this right, the rail/stile connections of the doors you suggest half lap. Then, glue and screw this frame to the boards. Can you elaborate on the center line of the boards bit?

Thanks


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

heavy_d said:


> Thanks hdavis. So I have this right, the rail/stile connections of the doors you suggest half lap. Then, glue and screw this frame to the boards. Can you elaborate on the center line of the boards bit?
> 
> Thanks


Sure. It's outside - the vertical boards are going to shrink and swell across their width as the weather / seasons change. Attach the frame to the vertical boards at the vertical boards' centerline so they can move and not crack. Actually, I stagger screws about 1" either side of the center line, and will run a fat glue line (TB3) down the center line.

Using pocket screws on the diagonal parts of the frame will pull those joints up tight, which is important to get the door looking right.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Sure. It's outside - the vertical boards are going to shrink and swell across their width as the weather / seasons change. Attach the frame to the vertical boards at the vertical boards' centerline so they can move and not crack. Actually, I stagger screws about 1" either side of the center line, and will run a fat glue line (TB3) down the center line.
> 
> Using pocket screws on the diagonal parts of the frame will pull those joints up tight, which is important to get the door looking right.


Thanks. Will post pics next week when its done.


----------



## Willin (Aug 20, 2012)

Clenched cut nails


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Here are the new doors. I actually went with pocket screws for joining the rails and stiles instead of halflap. They are going to paint them to match the shed. 

I realize the whole shed needs to be redone but they just really wanted new doors...


----------

